# Coppley suit - what do you guys think??



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

There is a mens boutique that is currently having a 50% off sale on suits. They sell Canali and Coppley. Now, I really dont need another suit, but at these prices, it could never hurt to have an extra. The starting price of the Coppley is around 900 bucks, so half off would be quite a steal. The problem is, I dont know much about them. Are they a nice, modern (trim) cut? Are they fully canvassed? Would it be worth the extra money to spring for a Canali? Any tips you guys could give me would be appreciated


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

ramair57 said:


> There is a mens boutique that is currently having a 50% off sale on suits. They sell Canali and Coppley. Now, I really dont need another suit, but at these prices, it could never hurt to have an extra. The starting price of the Coppley is around 900 bucks, so half off would be quite a steal. The problem is, I dont know much about them. Are they a nice, modern (trim) cut? Are they fully canvassed? Would it be worth the extra money to spring for a Canali? Any tips you guys could give me would be appreciated


It shows you the profit margin and how inflated clothing is today. I suspect the store's cost on that suit is about $300.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Coppley is a Canadian based company and they manufacture their suits in Canada. Coppley suits from what I understand are half-canvass construction and machine-made. They have made suits and trousers for Brooks Brothers in the past including Madison suits for the 1818 line. They are currently owned by Hart Schaffner Marx unless that changed under the new ownership of Hartmarx. Depending on your budget, taste and which cut best fits your body type you may want to upgrade to Canali which are full-canvass with some hand-stitched detailing and finer materials but there is nothing wrong with Coppley suits. The cut is boxy and traditional akin to the BB Madison cut but you could always have a skilled tailor give it some shape.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

You're asking about the cut and whether it's trim . . . have you been in to try one on? That's the only _real _way to tell if it will work for you.

As for the comparison, I'd take a Coppley that basically fit me well over a Canali that didn't, even if the latter is better-made.


----------



## Thurnau (Apr 14, 2010)

Coppley's strong point is that you can custom fit the pants from the factory. I have bought 3 pairs. I told them I want mine to fit like zanella todds, but not so tapered at the ankle, and a slightly lower rise. The pants are durable. My problem is that the Coppley sales rep promised he could make the pockets 2 inches deeper as the pockets are shallow and my cell phone falls out every time I get in my car. A long nightmare story, but the sales rep mispoke when he said they could lengthen the pockets, the factory lied to the store I bought them from stating the pockets were made longer, then when confronted again they said it was impossible and they do not have the capability so they altered them hobo style with non matching coarse fabric. My local friendly store is going to make it right by using their personal tailor to repair the pocket. 

Although the quality is decent, and custom fit is nice I can not recommend the brand based on the nightmare I had and the way they treated me and my local store.


----------

